# Who's news to you(se?) :)



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

The last several months I've been trying to broaden my horizons as much as I can and really check out a lot of the guitarists I've heard people rave about for some time. YouTube has been incredible in this regard since I have yet to find a guitarist I've heard good things about that doesn't have something up there. 

I'm wondering who else might be out there that I need to check out that I haven't heard yet or should give another stab at. 

Here are just a few guitarists that I've (re)discovered in the last few months that have really blown me away along with some of their albums:

David Torn - Tripping Over God, Polytown(w/Terry Bozzio and Mick Karn!)
Peter Green - Shrine '69 (crappy sound, awesome playing & singing)
Scott Henderson - Live, Rocket Science w/ Tribal Tech
Ron Thal/Bumblefoot - Normal and especially Uncool (Insane 'shredder' does Tom Jones doing metal)


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

here's some

Leb i Sol (clips on youtube don't do them justice..)
Vlatko Stefanovski
Miroslav Tadic (I've never seen anyone play so many chords I didn't know existed..:confused-smiley-010 )
Paco de Lucia
Vicente Amigo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHwjimTD_f8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na7fkSt-Ebk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTQCL6vHj0I&mode=related&search=


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool! Paco's the only guy I've even heard of before. I'll definitely check these guys out.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Pick up Cloud about Mercury by David Torn. Bruford and Levin are also on this recording, it's great. 

Tore Down House by Scott Henderson is my favourite along with Well to the Bone. 

Check out some Allan Holdsworth. Road Games and Metal Fatigue are my favourites by him. 

If you're not familiar with Michael Hedges, Aerial Boundaries is amazing, but there are some nice collections out now that will include a few tunes from each of all his cds.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

:wave: It's always exciting to find some more good music that you never knew about. personally I always find I have to come back to the same artist more than once before I'm really able to get into it. Pink floyd is a good example of that for me. initially it was just "weird"...now it's "brilliant"


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ray Montford , canadian guy , does amazing sounding discs , instrumental .I'm not much for instrumental discs but these are pretty good and are amazing sounding , if you have a good stereo it's areal treat . and he's a talented player . 
John


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

madog99 said:


> Ray Montford , canadian guy , does amazing sounding discs , instrumental .I'm not much for instrumental discs but these are pretty good and are amazing sounding , if you have a good stereo it's areal treat . and he's a talented player .
> John


I bought my 65 Fender Deluxe from him, great amp.

He played (or still plays) C'est What in Toronto quite alot.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

I was introduced to Adrian Belew recently and he is currently melting my mind.

Adrian Belew with Talking Heads.
His solo comes at the end..but the whole song is great.

Robert Fripp
Adrian Belew and Robert Fripp
I think Jonny Greenwood makes "guitar wank" pretty interesting here..


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> Pick up Cloud about Mercury by David Torn. Bruford and Levin are also on this recording, it's great.
> 
> Tore Down House by Scott Henderson is my favourite along with Well to the Bone.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions - I actually own Road Games and Metal Fatigue along with IOU, Secrets and Atavachron. I was (obviously) big into him in my late teens/early twenties.

I own Well to the Bone, but haven't heard Tore Down House and will definitely give that a listen. 

What's Michael Hedges' music like? I always knew him as 'that guy with the crazy harp guitar-like thing' and assumed it was the typical Wyndham Hill stuff. That said, I only recently discovered that Torn was on that label for a bit too.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks - I'll definitely check out Ray Montford. I have a good stereo and love to give it new software. 

BTW, CalgaryTerry gave me an excellent quote on a StroboStomp II - if you're in the market for one you should check him out. I would have bought one from him myself, but before his quote came in I got a call from the local dealer saying their shipment had finally come in. 

Adrian Belew is really wild. I loved the stuff he did with Discepline-era King Crimson and got to see him playing with Bowie back in the early 90's. He's a monster player! I would love to be able to make some of the sounds he does on guitar such as the elephant noises on Elephant Talk.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Baconator said:


> I would love to be able to make some of the sounds he does on guitar such as the elephant noises on Elephant Talk.


Same. He does a lot of interesting sounds in that Talking Heads concert, but unfortunately the cameraman has a bad habit of aiming away whenever Adrian does his stuff..


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

madog99 said:


> Ray Montford , canadian guy , does amazing sounding discs , instrumental .I'm not much for instrumental discs but these are pretty good and are amazing sounding , if you have a good stereo it's areal treat . and he's a talented player .
> John


I bought a sweet vintage amp from Rack back in 1995 or so. Great player!


----------

